# Lap won't definately be done by Mr. Griffiths :O(



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I have spoken to the secretary again today and have found out that Mr. Griffiths has a joint waiting list with another consultant. Not 100% sure of the name its a Mr. Pen.... something or other Penclath or something. 

Anyway the bottom line is that it will either be Mr. Griffiths or his colleague that will be doing the operation. There is no guarantee that it will be Mr. Griffiths    

Fed up now. there is a huge wait and is it worth it if Mr. Griffiths doesn't do it anyway I have told them that I don't wait to be treated under the breach rules with another consultant, but now feel that if I don't get him in the end anyway I might as well have gone with another consultant and got it done sooer.

Does anyone know who Mr. Griffiths consultant is And if his reputation is as good as Mr. G's?

Soz for the moan, so want Mr. griffiths to do it. Fed up now and looks like I will have to cancel yet another planning appointment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey pix sorry i missed this post

i know of him and know of people who have been treated by him and they rate him highly

http://www.spirehealthcare.com/cardiff/Our-Facilities-Treatments-and-Consultants/Our-Consultants/Mr-Richard-Penketh/

this is the man.

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw thanks for that Kara :O) that has really reassured me. Phew be worth waiting then knowing it will be either him or Mr G. and not just any surgeon that is available to cut the waiting lists!!

Thanks feeling much happier now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

gosh i didn't know this either.

i phoned yesterday and spoke to dr g secretary and she said i should have had lap aug 7th and that they are 2months behind so i should be in october. nothing was mentioned that it could be another surgeon doing the lap. 

this is all so confusing and annoying having waiting all this time for dr g i would want him to perform it. wish they would explain things to you.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sorry to spring this on you Queenie   

I only found out because I told her that I didn't want to be done by another surgeon and that I would wait for Mr. G instead of being offered an earlier date with another surgeon and she emphasised that it would either be Mr. G or Mr. Penketh because they have a joint waiting list.

You should be down to weeks to count now Queenie


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

its good to know pix thanks. would have been at the hospital going where is dr g. 

well i hope so it only weeks. although knowing my luck it will end up being nov or october half term  

i hope we get dr g as he was the dr we were referred to and who we saw at our consultation.

how are you pix


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I think we should be ok and have Mr. G Queenie. I think they just cover themselves by saying one or the other

I'm ok thanks Queenie. Hope the new term is going ok for you


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr Griffiths and Mr Penketh are both highly respected lap surgeons and they do a joint clinic which is why you have been told it could be either of them.  I was referred to Mr G but put on Mr P list as it was shorter but was told it doesn't really make a difference due to it being joint.  I am actually seeing Mr P on Monday so I will let you know how that goes and what he is like.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

to you both.  
hope that you dont have to wait too much longer and that you get Mr G when you do


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi pix

I'm quite new to ff, but saw your post and had to reply.
I have had many ops with Mr griffiths and his colleague Mr Penketh.
As I know how you feel about having the same consulant operating on you I can assure you that Mr Penketh is a great surgeon and is just as good as Mr griffiths. He operated on me at least 3 times with Mr Griffiths and twice on his own, I was very happy with him and is a really nice guy.

I hope this has been a help to you as there is nothing worse than waiting and waiting for an op.
Take care
Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Taffy :O)

SWales good luck for your appointment, let us know how it goes. Thank you for your reassurance it really does make me feel more at ease

Thank you so much skyblu, you really have been a help. You have been through alot x

thanks for sharing your experiences girlies, I will sleep easier tonight xx


----------



## lindseyjane (May 21, 2009)

Hello Pix

I was on the waiting list for Mr Griffiths and didnt know I was having Mr Penketh until I was sat on the bed on the morning of my lap. He is a lovely guy and to be honest the whole team were brilliant.   

Try not to worry too much, I was so scared as I had never had an operation before, but Mr Penketh and his team chatted to me about everything that was going to happen and as soon as I woke, they were beside me telling me how it had all gone, and then came to check on me on numerous occasions.

Hope it all goes well for you.

Lindsey


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw thanks Lindsey. I'm not going to worry anymore it seems both Mr. G and Mr. P are both top men with great reputations. Sounds like your op was a success, thats great. Are you having tx?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thank you all. you have reasurred me as well. 

thanks pix for highlighting this.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

no probs Queenie. I would have freaked if another consultant was sprung on me on the day, but now my mind has been put at rest and it could quite likely be Mr. G anyway


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pix, Queenie, REALLY hope you both get called soon


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Marie :O)

Are you still waiting on your AMH results?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

I got them back yesterday hun they are 43.6 so still "high". So I'm going back on antagonist and bloody metformin


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh yes still high!! Oo nasty old metformin but if it does the trick. How did you find the antagonist last time? Oo exciting stuff that you can get going now


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

I found the antagonist ok last time, just carried on as normal through stimming but I never felt anything much was "happening" and got 8 eggs. I just hope this time I get a few more or at least better quality  
hope you hear something better about the lap soon


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Marie. Yeah the antagonist does the trick to prevent overstimming which is good. My AMH is high too but found antagonist wasn't for me, cos ended up with no response! But it worked for you 8 is a good number much better than OHSS, maybe you could have a slightly higher dose of stimm then last time if you're concerned that you didn't get enough. At least they will be all yours. With Lyndon and the team you will be in the very best hands and will do what they think is right


----------



## lindseyjane (May 21, 2009)

Hi Pix

Thats ok.

Unfortunately, the result of my op wasnt what I had hoped for, but I have just started treatment, so I am thinking very positive.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thats the way lindsey, positivity all the way. Good luck with your tx


----------

